# Classical Vinyl



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Which are your top picks?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

All the ones I have, and cherish .


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Among my too many classical LPs I have too many gems, which is why I never parted with the collection. There's nothing quite like a vinyl record when it comes to music listening at home.

Recently I dug out this set, which I picked up some years ago. I have the complete edition, in excellent condition, and there is much to explore and to like here:

























And besides, it's another Beethoven celebration year! What could be more appropriate?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I don't listen to vinyl much, but I have these which I think are nice to have:

View attachment 134544


View attachment 134546


View attachment 134547


I'd probably buy more vinyl if I found something that is hard to find on CD. This is one of those things I'd consider buying on vinyl:

View attachment 134548


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I just noticed that _Tannhäuser_ vinyl says highlights, but I have the complete opera of that performance. I meant that I like to have the whole thing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Never released on CD.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Anyone know of any classical albums on colored vinyl? I've only ever seen one or maybe two. It seems that sort of thing is mostly with popular music recordings.


----------

